# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] The Great Paper Adventure sur les terres de la 360.

## Valryon

Toute l’équipe de The Great Paper Adventure est fière de vous annoncer que la version Xbox 360 du jeu est disponible sur le marché !
*Par ici !* Le jeu complet est disponible pour 240 MSP et une version d’essai gratuite est disponible pour vous faire une idée.
 Cette démo contient deux niveaux complets, avec un biscuit chocolaté géant en guise de boss de fin. Le jeu complet quant à lui contient 9 niveaux différents, avec plus d’armes, plus d’ennemis loufoques et plus de fun.
 Bon jeu !

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## frunzy

Bon jeu pour ceux qui ont une XB360, ce qui n'est pas mon cas...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pas grave, il est sur PC aussi...Et il est toujours aussi sympathique a jouer.
Ça me fait penser a mes rêves de classes quand je dormais en cours avec ce mélange d'innocence et de portninwak.

Mon seul regret qu'il n'y ai pas madame Cheval mon prof de français en boss de fin  :;):

----------


## frunzy

Cool ! je n'avais même pas suivi ! Bon bah je suis entrain de le télécharger  ::):

----------


## Valryon

Oui il est aussi gratuit sur PC, même si pour l'instant on essaye de promouvoir un peu la version Xbox 360...

Bon jeu et merci  ::):

----------


## gnouman

Rien de prévue sur PS3?

----------


## Herr Z

Pas de shmup sur PS3, la console est trop puissante pour ça, xddelol.

----------


## Valryon

Je ne serai pas contre la version PS3, mais je doute pouvoir me payer un devkit et avoir avoir l'approbation de Sony pour publier sur le marché  :;): 

L'avantage de XNA et du marché XBLIG, c'est que c'est assez ouverts aux développeurs fauchés, un peu comme sur l'AppStore.

----------


## Jean-jean

Comme je le disais au précédent post, ça c'est une bonne nouvelle!

J’ignorais qu'il y avait de telles différences entre les prix de MS et ceux de Sony. c'est pas un peu étrange...?

Et justement Valryon, en parlant de l'AppStore... le portage est toujours d'actualité...? :D (dis-je, pas du tout, mais pas du tout intéressé hein...)  ::P:

----------


## frunzy

sur le site, il y a un portage iPad annoncé avec une belle icône et tout et tout...

----------


## Valryon

> Comme je le disais au précédent post, ça c'est une bonne nouvelle!
> 
> J’ignorais qu'il y avait de telles différences entre les prix de MS et ceux de Sony. c'est pas un peu étrange...?
> 
> Et justement Valryon, en parlant de l'AppStore... le portage est toujours d'actualité...? :D (dis-je, pas du tout, mais pas du tout intéressé hein...)


La différence est que le XBLIG est un marché "ouvert" (tout le monde peut s'acheter une licence), mais que tu coup la qualité des jeux n'est pas contrôlée et qu'il ya beaucoup de daubes, il faut l'avouer.

Par contre le XBLA et le PSN c'est kiff-kiff : il faut trouver un éditeur. Après je pense qu'il est possible de publier un jeu XNA sur XBLA (donc devkit gratuit), tandis que le SDK officiel de Sony est à mon avis payant.

*Pour la version iPad (news en exclusivité) :*
Bon on avait annoncé le 25 juin mais c'etait un peu optimiste, la version est toujours en développement (Aymarick y travaille un petit peu chaque jour) mais il reste pas mal de boulots. De mémoire il y a 4 niveaux de terminés sur 9.

Peut-être cet été, mais ça ne dépend plus de moi. Cela dit je vais lui transmettre vôtre intérêt, ça va le motiver  :;): 

Sinon on réfléchit à une version Android... mais encore une fois, ça ne sera pas moi qui m'en chargera (j'ai assez donné  ::P: ) et ce n'est pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## deathdigger

Il me semble que tu peux publier à moindre frais sur PS3 via les "minis" disponibles également sur psp  :;):

----------


## Valryon

Oh mon dieu on a été sélectionné par Kotaku pour être sur leur liste de recommandations (visible directement dans le dashboard) pendant 2 semaines. Champagne (enfin Champomy plutôt vu nos ventes :D)

----------

